# coloured discharge early pg (soory for tmi)



## chrissie_d (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi

5 weeks yesterday. Been getting clear white discharge.Yesterday had orange/light brown tinge in it. Discharge now just like water with faint colour spots in it. Had blood test yesterday. All fine hcg and progesterone. Told to rest. Still have back ache and tummy pains. Same colour as when i had last mc (natural cycle). Am i worrying too much..?

Chrissie_d


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds normal, but we are limited in knowledge of such early pregnancy as we are not fertility nurses. You will get advice from our link re pains

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,62737.0.html

Good luck

Jan


----------

